# Cat 299d pushing ?



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

Anyone running one with snow tracks? How do they do with a 10-12 box?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

not an equal comparrison but my 272d wheel machine with snow tires pushes a 10 no problem. i think a 12 may be a little much for it in wet heavy snow. plus id rather not overwork the machine etc etc. not sure if tracks boost that much.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a 299d that I use to push a Boss 9' trip edge skid steer plow with wings on it, just shy of 11' wide. Its not exactly a box b/c I needed something with angle.

The stock tracks are garbage for snow anytime it is really cold out and the pavement glazes over.

I tried carbide studs from grip studs for a season and they helped a bit but scratched the concrete when you would spin the tracks.

I just purchased a set of the bar/zig zag style tracks from my cat dealer, 2,073 for the set as they were running a special. 

They are very similar to the Camso SD track that a lot of people really seem to like for snow work. There is even a comparison video with the bridgestone polar track.


----------



## CutRightLLC (Dec 21, 2016)

We run a Kubota svl90 (comparable to 299D) w/ the zigzag snow tracks and a 10' box. It will pretty much push whatever pile of snow you can put in front of it.


----------

